# get a permit



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I probably should do this, I don't really have anywhere to go right now, but I think before I do anything else I should be able to drive, actually it is probably going to be very difficult to do anything without first being able to drive, so this will be my first goal. Since I have to have a permit held for one year I guess this means even if I got it today I would not be able to drive without supervision for a year, kinda sucks if thats so. Since I do the written part first should I actually study the manuel or take loads of practice tests offered online by my state, I did the practice test a bunch of times(15) once and did pretty good but is it enough.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Driving should definitely help you to get out more. I probably would spend much more time at home if I couldn't drive. 

It could only help to look over the manual. I have not taken the practice tests before. I just studied with my states manual. If you are doing good on the practice tests, it is probably a good sign


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

don't think I could do it this week, have enough problems preparing for finals right now.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

The test is pretty easy. What I did to study for the written was read a couple of times this driver's manual. If you do all right on it, you'll probably pass. I got my license just before they changed the permit time from 6 mo. to a year, so I'm lucky about that. Like slylikeafox, I never took a practice test, so if you're doing that, it'll be fine.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

well, guess I will read the manual and take a few more tests to make sure I can remember, gotta wait till I get all my finals out of the way though. Before that though I guess I should really have my goal to find out my major though.


----------



## Indy (Apr 24, 2009)

In California, the DMV uses 5 or 6 different tests and they post them all online to study with. Do they have something similar in Kentucky? That would make studying quicker and easier.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I took 15 practice test and each one was a little different, though some questions go reused, but neither time was the next test exactly the same.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

mission accomplished, just about a hour ago I walked out with a permit, I tried yesterday and failed but succeeded today. They told me I have to keep my permit for 6 months(till Dec 1) before I can do the intermediate driver thing which is suppose to be the other 6 months, but I was originally told the day I went that since I was 18 I could get my license after I pass the road test, I am not totally sure what this Intermediate driving phase is, any ideas.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've had a license for 20 years and one month, yet I still go almost nowhere. Unlike many Americans I can even drive sticks (quite well after 14 years of driving nothing but manuals).

Having a license & car does me little good as I have nowhere to go.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't go out that much, but at least I will be more mobile if the need should ever arise, though I would probably not like to drive as much, as more driving means more opportunities to wreck, which means higher insurance.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Congrats on passing Kenny!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit this but I am 19 and still don't have my drivers license. I have my permit but I haven't taken the drivers test. I CAN drive, I just need to summoned up the courage to take the test. I know this sounds stupid but I don't want the driving instructor to know how old I am. :|


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

no big deal really, its not like they can insult you or anything, they should just be like a robotic instructor sitting beside you, if anything you will be annoyed by the lack of human emotion the people at these driving and probably other government buildings can be, they can just feel really cold no matter what, They just sit there with a stale face and answer a question or say whatever they are required to say.

For the record, there are people that come in from other countries that have to get a drivers license in the US regardless of age I think, not sure. I know that if you move to another state and don't get your license changed by a certain amount of time you have to do certain parts of the test over, I know someone in Indiana who had to do it over when she moved there. So its not like they could know for certain you just waited till now to get it out of shyness/lack of concern or whatever.


----------



## alpha dog (May 28, 2009)

Getting a license is a major achievement for a young person and should be looked upon with pride. You are one step closer to having the freedom to drive where you choose. Congratulations and good luck on the driving exam. Practice your parallel parking!


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know, parallel parking is the only thing I am worried about.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I need to get mine too, but I'm scared to drive. After my finals are over, I'm going to get it though


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kenny87 said:


> I know, parallel parking is the only thing I am worried about.


After learning how to do that they never even tested me on it back in 1989. As a practical matter, it's not something one has to do much unless they live in a very urban area.


----------

